# Arrow rest for Oneida?



## TXSpike

This is what I put on my bow,Golden Key Futura Huntmaster 2000 and a PSE cushion plunger.The bow had a NAP centershot flipper rest on it and shot consistantly lousy.The bow is a Golden Eagle Falcon Flame.I really was begining to think the bow was screwed up.About the best I could get it to group was around 8"-12" at 20yds.I have another bow,an Alpine Rebel with the GKF Huntmaster 2000/cushion plunger setup and it shoots great,so I decided,what the heck,I'll get the same setup for the Golden Eagle.I can now shoot a 2" 3-arrow group not only at 20yds.,but at 30yds.too!Not too bad for a finger shooter.Getting the right rest makes all the difference in the world.


----------



## NeilM

I have used a Cavalier free flyte, but not with a plunger on my Black Eagle and it worked well, but I have found a NAP 750 to be much better. I would guess that the Bodoodle would also be good.

I did have an Aeroforce for a while with a flipper rest and plunger and that shot consistently tight groups, so you have a couple of choices there.


----------



## musikman43155

Yeah, I'm just trying to narrow it down a little. I use to have a Bodoodle on my old Golden Eagle and I really liked it. I've never used a " true " finger shooter's rest. Just shoot through's mostly.


----------



## jerrytee

I use a Cartel triple button and a spigarelli flipper rest on my Pro Eagle. I find that best for adjustablitiy and clearance.


----------



## stonecold_1966

I have tried both the bodoodle timberdoodle and the NAP 750 - both as good as each other in my opinion - shot a 272 (10 sets of 3 arrows at 18M) with both rests on a 2007 Black Eagle ESC .


----------



## huntinghippie

Boddodle's tend to be noisy because of the launcher spring. A lot fo people set them with heavy spring tension but that's not correct. You want it so that at full draw, it supports the arrow. At rest, it will likely sag a little bit. When set properly though, you'll get spring noise. Just another thought...

I have used a Centerest Flipper for damn near 10 years on one of my bows. I'm also a fan of the Starhunter rest. both are great finger shooting rests.


----------



## musikman43155

I actually have a NAP 750 that was included with the sale of the Aeroforce, so that is what I will be using for now, thanks for the help fellas!


----------

